# Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters Wine Classic



## salcoco (Dec 8, 2014)

The 16th Annual Greater Kansas City Wine Classic will be conducted on January 24, 2015.

Entries for $8 will be accepted from Jan 2-10, 2015. Labels for $1 entry fee will also be judged.

Gold, Silver and Bronze medals will be awarded as well as prizes from our sponsors.

Visit our web site www.cellarmasters.org for details and our list of sponsors. Detailed information and entry forms are also available in the file attached. 

View attachment 2015 wine classic packet.pdf


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm entering 2 of my wines in this one. It will be my first official competition.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 2, 2015)

Good reminder to all, entries are now do for the Greater KC Cellarmaster competition.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 2, 2015)

Am I reading this right? There is no separate category for a wine made from a "kit" ?


----------



## salcoco (Jan 3, 2015)

that is correct. all wines are judged together regardless oj grape source or kit. Not necessarily a disadvantage as kit wines have one in the past and some have won Best of Show.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 3, 2015)

Is there a spot here for a floral wine? I've got a couple I might enter, one is a hibiscus wine.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 4, 2015)

go ahead and enter it as a category 10 and we will place it accordingly for judging.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2015)

Any results available yet?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, tough crowd! LOL 

Entered 3 of my best (kit wines with age) and got 2 medals (Silver and Bronze) and the one that won a Gold just up the road and across the Border in MO didn't even place! (CC Showcase Cab/Merlot)

Less than 5% of the medals given were Gold for reference.

Results Here


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 27, 2015)

*First official competition*

Wow. I entered 2 and both won bronze for my first official competition. I'm happy with those results.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 30, 2015)

the attachment lists the prize winners for the classic. individual results may be viewed on our web site www.cellarmasters.org 

View attachment 2015 Wine Classic Prizes.pdf


----------



## tonyt (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats y'all


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2015)

Good looking hardware!


----------

